

Show HN: Hit That, render the web in your terminal - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/hit-that

======
petercooper
What I found most interesting about this is how it's just 43 lines of code,
demonstrating how well modularity is working out for Node. It basically joins
two otherwise unrelated Node packages (picture-tube and webshot) together, and
that's pretty cool.

For some reason, such trivial connecting of modules and then releasing that as
a new module doesn't seem as common in the Ruby world (to me) despite RubyGems
being a reasonable system in its own right.

------
sparkman55
"Pixel Perfect" \- awesome! The google logo looks particularly 'pixel
perfect.'

Seems like some "sub-pixel" texturing could be done by drawing different
characters a la ascii art. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAlib](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAlib)

~~~
evincarofautumn
I hadn’t known about AAlib, that’s quite cool. Unfortunately it seems only to
do greyscale output, whereas the selling point of this is that it’s in colour.

I made a pull request to picture-tube to support this, in a limited way[1]. If
that gets merged, hit-that can be updated to take advantage of it.

[1] [https://github.com/substack/picture-
tube/pull/6](https://github.com/substack/picture-tube/pull/6)

------
miduil
You can also render websites with w3m & xterm:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W3m](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W3m)

PS: Internet, lol internet.

------
hamiltont
Someone had to do it...

[https://asciinema.org/a/18623](https://asciinema.org/a/18623)

------
avitalp
Neat! Try it with various characters off marvel.com, you get some really cool
looking output.

------
ircuse
i like the ember result... google one not so much

thanks!

